# Graphtec blade advice please



## Nisei (May 4, 2011)

I'm using a Graphtec CE5000 and I often use it for small high detailed cuttings. Graphtec is selling the CB15UB blades which are meant for this kind of work but what exactly is the difference with the regular CB09UA blade? They're both 45 degrees so what makes the CB15UB blades more suitable for this kind of work? And if I decide to buy it (or an equivalent) what would be the downside of using it for larger cuttings? I can't see how a blade meant for fine detailed cuttings could have a negative effect on larger cuttings...


----------



## inobu (Dec 29, 2010)

The blades are different in the thickness/diameter and its ability to cut into thick material. Also the holders are different

Here is a link

http://www.graphtecamerica.com/FAQs/FAQ/FAQ_CuttingPlotters/Blade-Plunger-FAQ-web.pdf (Cut & Paste the link )

Notice the blade matches the holder.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

The one needs a red holder. You can get 5 blades for less than the price of one if you go to Clean Cut Blade. You could probably benefit from a 60 degree blade. Ross also sells the red holder for a lot less than graphtec does. Better quality, lower price. Why go anywhere else? He can also explain what kind of blade you might need for cutting details out like you're saying.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

get clean cut blades. they are the best. we use 60's for everything.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

binki said:


> get clean cut blades. they are the best. we use 60's for everything.


Really? I thought they were just for thicker material or tiny circles and such.


----------



## Nisei (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Yes, I know about Clean Cut Blade and the fact that I need a different holder for the CB15 blades but that wasn't my question 
The CB15 blades are thicker and can be used for cutting thicker material. But why is the CB15UB more suitable for cutting high details and small type? It sounds odd to me that a thicker blade can cut finer details. And if it can, why don't they use it as the standard blade then?


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

It isn't the blade itself that is thicker it's the shaft of the blade so the mechanism can put more pressure on the blade without damaging the sharp part of the blade. And for tiny stuff you should be using a 60 degree blade as well.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

lben said:


> Really? I thought they were just for thicker material or tiny circles and such.


we noticed no real difference when cutting with a 45 or 60 so we just eliminate the confusion and use 60's all the time.


----------



## inobu (Dec 29, 2010)

It is the design of the blade and blade holder. The blade actually rotate as the cuts are made. The smaller the cut the quicker the turn or rotation. 

There is lateral force applied to the blade when it turn or rotate. This action is associated with the offset value. CB09UA is 45 CB15U is 75

Inobu


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I am with Binki...I use 60 degree most of the time


----------



## Nisei (May 4, 2011)

Thanks. I'm going to try a 60 degree blade.
What offset should I use on the CE5000?


----------



## ToughJourneyman (Sep 26, 2012)

Can those with experience help me please?

* What is the difference between the Red tip blades and the Blue tip blades?

* Which one Can I use to cut Siser Easy Weed Heat Transfer Vinyl? 

* Which one to use to cut Glitter Heat Transfer Vinyl?

Thanks.



Tough.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

ToughJourneyman said:


> Can those with experience help me please?
> 
> * What is the difference between the Red tip blades and the Blue tip blades?
> 
> ...


you should really start a new thread instead of hijacking one, more people will answer you. 

the red is for the 15's and the blue is for the 9's. it will cut siser and glitter. get more than one holder and cut the glitter with an extended blade, more force, slower speed and multiple passes, 2 or 3.


----------



## ToughJourneyman (Sep 26, 2012)

binki said:


> you should really start a new thread instead of hijacking one, more people will answer you.
> 
> the red is for the 15's and the blue is for the 9's. it will cut siser and glitter. get more than one holder and cut the glitter with an extended blade, more force, slower speed and multiple passes, 2 or 3.



This thread was posted on May 28th, 2011 so how am I taking over it!?

I am trying to follow the moderators as when they are saying that we shouldn't post a new post when there are similar post like it..

This post have almost questions I have and it was dead, so bringing it back to like is a good thing ( I think ) because I am sure more people would benefit from reading it too.

Any way, Thanks for the reply and the information you have provided.


----------

